# Cancer Follow Up



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It's been 4 months since my Cancer surgery and Monday, 3/21/11 will be my followup scans, bloodwork, etc.

I'm felling good -- so much better than before the surgery. 

Hoping the test results are good. 

Please say a little prayer for me.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Lynn,

I hope that all of your results are good. Happy to hear that you're feeling better. I'll keep you in my prayers.

Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

No I won't say a little prayer for you, Lynn. I'll say a BIG prayer for you. :smootch: Hoping the scan comes out clean as a whistle.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lynn, I will be praying that you get good results :grouphug:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Mommy an I wiw be sawing little doggie pwayers for you awntie Lynn!! 

I hope everything goes well with your exams!!!! Please keep us posted.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, I'll be saying a big prayer for you also!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Saying many prayers for you and positive thoughts that everything will be coming out clean!!!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

I pray for u almost everyday , actualy all my friends that are battling cancer cause it hits me so close to home . Praying that everything comes back good and that u continue to feel better each and every day ! Love u !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

We'll be saying prayers for you too. XOXO


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I will keep you in my prayers:heart:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I will most certainly prayer for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I will be keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Praying for you, Lynn!!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

rayer:God hear our prayers ....Amen


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Keeping good thoughts and prayers for you Lynn.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is a privilige to "enter into the story God is weaving in your life" through my prayers. 
Thanks for allowing my that joy. 'Looking forward to better days ahead!:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lynn, Yes, I will say prayers for you. Good luck on Monday.....I will be thinking of you!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Big, big prayers being said.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Fingers crossed. Paws crossed. Hugs. Prayers. Positive thoughts. ALL being sent your way Lynn!!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope your results come back with flying colors, Lynn.:grouphug: I pray for God's peace "that transcends all understanding" will surround you:wub:..


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am praying as well Lynn!! You are such an amazing woman, and God has used your life to bring happiness to so many around you! I am praying for good news from your scan so you can get on with your life without this burden to bear. 

:grouphug:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no doubts your appointment will go well. You are an amazing person who is so well loved, we are all rooting for you!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Prayers for good news, Lynn.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Lynn, I am praying all will govery, very well!!:two thumbs up:rayer:rayer: :flowers:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

(((((((((( Awwww, Lynn ))))))))))))

Please know that you are always in my prayers. I feel so postive that your test results will bring only good news for you.

Sending you lots of hugs and love.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn i will be keeping you in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I will be keeping my fingers crossed and praying for you Lynn.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sending big hugs and positive thoughts your way.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm sending a lot of prayers, love and wishes for a great, positive result!!! xoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn... of course the prayers will be going out.... in fact they've never stopped! :thumbsup:
Looking forward to seeing your post of a GREAT report!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know Lynn that I am sending positive thoughts and prayers your way((((Big Hugs))))

Celena


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you give a song in my heart, praise your Holy name. Lord I lift my dear friend Lynn into your precious arms, you know every inch of her body, you love Lynn and want her to be strong in body, soul and mind. Take this dreadful ugly cancer from her body in the name of Jesus. Thank you Lord for Lynn, and her her huge heart of love, may she find great joy in you. In Jesus name I pray. Amen



I love you Lynn I have never stopped praying for you and Jerry, Hugs to you my friend


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*God bless you*

Hope all is well on your check up. God bless! Please keep us posted and remain positive!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

hope all is well... i will keep you in my prayers


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Lynn please let us know what the doctor said!! We all love you and are worried.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Lynn I have been waiting for a update, I pray for you


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - I just realized we never heard back from you on your visit. Sending prayers and hope things went alright and you just forgot to update.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks so much for checking on me. In this case -- no news is GOOD news.:chili::chili:

Cancer is all gone. :aktion033::aktion033: White blood count is a little low and they're not certain why but don't think it's related. 

I'm feeling good, so everything is going well.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for checking on me. In this case -- no news is GOOD news.:chili::chili:
> 
> Cancer is all gone. :aktion033::aktion033: White blood count is a little low and they're not certain why but don't think it's related.
> 
> I'm feeling good, so everything is going well.


:cheer: Sounds good to me. I guess since it was good news, you forgot to let us know. :HistericalSmiley: Good start to the weekend


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you, God, for healing our beautiful Lynn.

((((((((((((((((((((( Lynn ))))))))))))))))))))

Sending you lots of hugs and love, Lynn.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

YIPPEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! super news Lynn!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PRAISE THE LORD, thank you Lord for healing precious Lynn


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:Thats wonderful news Lynn..


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

So good to read this news! What a joyous Spring this will be for you!:chili:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh, Praise God!! Lynn that is such wonderful news!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Great News Lynn!!!!!! :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Thanks so much for checking on me. In this case -- no news is GOOD news.:chili::chili:
> 
> Cancer is all gone. :aktion033::aktion033: White blood count is a little low and they're not certain why but don't think it's related.
> 
> I'm feeling good, so everything is going well.


So, so happy to hear this news! Bless you with continued health!!!!

Thank God!!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Praise the Lord! I've been so anxious to hear the results. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonderful news Lynn.......I cannot tell you how happy I am to hear this!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Praise the Lord! That is such great news!!! :cheer:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

:aktion033::aktion033: So glad to hear good news!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

FAN:chili::chili::chili:TABULOUS NEWS, Lynn!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

The LORD does answer prays. SO happy to hear your news. :chili:I look forward to meeting you at Nationals.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!!!!!!!! Such awesome news Lynn.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I guess God has been hearing our prayers!!!

:grouphug:


----------

